#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] (廣告影片)貓狗當家

## 狼王白牙

http://wolfbbs.net/attach/bill/KUSO/Home_alone.wmv

請點滑鼠右鍵下載

----------


## 狼王白牙

發現嗎 :-D 

Home Alone 就是電影--小鬼當家的原名

所以這是小鬼當家的貓狗版  又稱貓狗當家

----------


## 綠豹子

很有巧思的一部片
值得用來打發時間^^

----------


## Wolfy

哈哈哈...棒!

----------


## Fenrir

蠻有創意的...尤其是擊掌那一慕好可愛阿

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 很有巧思的一部片
> 值得用來打發時間^^


如果真的拍成電影版的話大概會大賣吧 :-D 




> 蠻有創意的...尤其是擊掌那一慕好可愛阿


比貓狗大戰這部電影還要溫馨和平哩^^

----------


## 伏真

不知道大家有沒有發現...第一幕的地方
貓跟狗一起睡在同一ㄍ籃子裡!?這..可能發生嗎!!?
還有..貓跟狗為什麼是天敵!?...好像是從小就知道的事情...但是為什麼= =??

----------


## Fenrir

睡在一起是有可能的事情...部一定每隻狗都討厭貓...
至於狗為什麼大多都會討厭貓...在下猜測...應該是領地被入侵吧

----------


## Sonic Adolph

不是啦~
有些種類的狗是可以和貓一起的啊
雖然有時會看到追逐打架，但到晚上可以看到他們睡在一起的啊

----------


## 伏真

可是有印象以來...狗...一定會追著貓!?猛咬!?狗跟貓是天敵!?是從小都知道的事情
跟貓追老鼠一樣....這到底是為什麼!?= =??

----------


## ocarina2112

我家狗會.....

追  蟑  螂...."b

養過的眾多隻裡面的這隻...特殊技能之一
會反制蟑螂的特殊技能  "裝死"

並以玩死蟑螂為目標，不斷的尋找只是出來覓食的受害者...


牠其實只是個好奇心十足的好奇寶寶而已...
絕對不是奇怪的外星生物也不是什麼陸用狗型殺蟑劑....

還有曾經養過的~~
眾多狗裡的一隻貓
萬毛叢中的一小毛

他-------------吃太飽喝太足過太好

因為有貓食..懶得追老鼠=.=



這種事....(有講不講天份的這種說法嗎...@@?)

----------


## Wolfy

> 睡在一起是有可能的事情...部一定每隻狗都討厭貓...
> 至於狗為什麼大多都會討厭貓...在下猜測...應該是領地被入侵吧


我覺得...貓討厭狗的程度.....比起狗討厭貓的的程度大多了XDDDD
有同時養過貓狗的就知道.
狗有時候會追貓是因為"好玩"
如果貓不跑的話..狗快追到的時候還會緊急煞車.然後一臉錯愕XDDD
可是我看過貓會"偷襲"狗.從狗的背後伸出爪子打狗.
真的面對面對上的時候..狗會吠叫...可是貓都是直接利爪抓下去(痛)

----------


## 狼王白牙

我家的貓會... 吃蟑螂

每次吃完蟑螂就會看到牠嘴巴黑黑的

因為毛色是白色的, 所以就無法掩飾偷吃蟑螂的痕跡 

可以說是陸用貓型對蟑兵器  :Shocked:

----------


## LSI狼

狗是狼的子民，自然會有著一股想追逐獵物的野性存在，所以看到會動的東西就會追，但不一定是要去傷害對方，也許只是要活動活動、複習一下狩獵的感覺~~

----------


## 幻貓

至於貓狗為何是世仇呢？
我看到有本書上說
貓在甩尾巴表示「別靠近我」
狗在搖尾巴表示「我很開心」
心境不同，自然就有紛爭
狗在貓甩尾巴時找貓玩，自然吃了「貓爪血羹」
書上找的，不知是否為真？‧‧‧

----------


## werewollf

这个~~~一只猫，和一条狗~~~~

----------

